# Protect your front seats from muddy paws!!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Our dog is a mud magnet - she will cross the road to run through a mucky puddle, so we were very interested in the front seat covers Wakk44 has on his van. He bought them second hand (_but unused_) so didn't know where to buy new ones.

I found them on the Internet (_fingers crossed it was the right ones_!) and we bought a pair. They really are excellent. Heavy duty washable nylon with extra strength on the seat area for protection against claws. All one piece so the muck doesn't fall into the back of the seat, and a very acceptable "loose cover" type of fit. Dark green in colour, so they look OK and have the WAF **. :lol:

Wakk has had his for five years and they look as good as new.

£12.99 plus a bit for postage, so £15 each in total. Best 30 quid we have spent in a long time.

http://www.carandcamping.co.uk/shop/Waterproof-Front-Car-Seat-Covers/prod_519.html

Dave 

** WAF = Wife Acceptance Factor . . . as I recently learned on here! :roll:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Well done that super sleuth,we bought ours from a MHF member who fortunately lived just round the corner  

I can only echo Dave's comments about the quality of these seat covers,they are still good as new and we have sat on them for about 25k miles.

The material is also comfy to sit on,feels cool in hot weather,warms up nicely in winter and offers total protection for fabric seats,highly recommended even if you don't have a muddy dog.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We put old towels on the seats. Wash them when they are dirty. No problems.


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Dogs*

Simples we trained our dog not to go on seats and certain other places,
Saves a lot of work, plus he is quite happy.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

We've got similar covers complete with that dog. :lol: 

tony


----------



## wworby (Oct 10, 2011)

We use fleece mattress protectors for the seats...look acceptable and wash easily......


----------

